# Moving out of state with birds?



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

It's not for sure that I'll be moving but it's a high possibility. I just want to be well informed and plan things ahead of time. I want to buy my birds a new cage, toys, and treats for Christmas but I don't know if it'll be possible to move it too. Please give me everything you can. The possible state is California so like how will the plane ride work, any regulations, etc?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I would say to wait until you know for sure if you ware moving or not to buy them the cage and toys, etc. It's always easier to move with a smaller cage and fewer items, so if you are definitely moving, postponing their Christmas gift would be better  

Best wishes!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you will be moving via plane, then you need to contact the airline to determine the specific airline's rules and regulations with regard to flying with your birds.

Some airlines will allow pets in an under the seat carrier (the airlines each have specifics on what type carrier they allow) and the airline charges an additional fee for their travel.

Each airline can be different so it's up to you to determine if/when you will be flying and make the necessary arrangements with the specific airline regarding your birds transport.*


----------



## init4fun (Aug 30, 2018)

donttakemycandy said:


> The possible state is California so like how will the plane ride work, any regulations, etc?


 I am a licensed FAA A&P mechanic (retired) , and would never let any live pet of mine fly in the checked baggage area , if you find you cannot bring your bird into the cabin with you (While I know all about aircraft maintenance regulations , I know nothing of what each airline allows regarding traveling pets) in my opinion you'd be best to make the move a road trip adventure VS flying .

Do many pets fly each day in the cargo hold to no detriment ? Of course they do . But , In my working years I can't count how many perished pet tragedies I witnessed , and I would never take the chance with my Birdie ...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Waiting until you get to your new place would be best to buy the new items. I would never bring any animal on a plane unless it was on my lap, even if I had to buy a seat next to me, I would. As init4fun indicated, it can be very dangerous to put any animal in cargo.


----------



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you everyone so far for the suggestions! I'm going to need to investigate this very well...


----------

